

Show HN: Review GabHere.com - Nogwater

I've been working on this "weekend project" in free moments for the past week or so. It's basically a chat room that uses GeoLocation so match you up with people around you. It isn't anywhere near done, but I thought people might want to try it out. What do you all think?<p>http://www.GabHere.com/
======
vyrotek
I'm not really a fan of using Google/Facebook/Twitter for logins. I don't
imagine your site really revolves around ensuring people use a real identity.

How about you just let people enter a username and start using the app?

~~~
Nogwater
Thanks. That sounds like a good idea. I could probably allow either unverified
nick or verified google id, and render the names slightly differently in the
chat log.

